# Den Wochentag eines spezifischen Datums ausgeben



## Jürgen0788 (13. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

in dem unten geposteten Code wird die Nummer des Tages in der Woche ausgegeben ( 1 - 7 ). Ich möchte allerdings, dass der Wochentag ( Hier bsp: Montag ) zu dem Datum 24.12.2007 als String ausgegeben wird.


```
GregorianCalendar feiern = new GregorianCalendar(24,12, 2007);
feiern.get(GregorianCalendar.DAY_OF_WEEK)
```

Könnte Ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen? Ich weiß leider nicht weiter...  :? 


Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## sliwalker (13. Dez 2007)

Hoi,

Hol Dir den ersten Tag der Woche und rechne hoch 

guck mal hier:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/GregorianCalendar.html

greetz
SLi


----------



## Shadeo (13. Dez 2007)

die Methode get() liefert dir einen int zurück. Diesen solltest du als erstes einmal speichern


```
int day = feiern.get(GregorianCalendar.DAY_OF_WEEK);
```

Nun musst du wissen, dass der GregorianCalendar Konstanten zur Verfügung stellt (auch int), diese kannst du nun mit dem eben gespeicherten Wert vergleichen


```
if(day == GregorianCalendar.MONDAY){
    
        System.out.println("Montag");
    }

    //usw für alle Tage
```

oder mit Switch - Case:




```
switch(day){
		
    case GregorianCalendar.MONDAY:
        System.out.println("Montag");
        break;

    case GregorianCalendar.TUESDAY:
        
        //usw
}
```


----------

